# Went back and got the CUTE WHITE BETTA!



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Remember the little white girl I posted about? Well, went to Petsmart today to pick up the Marineland 20 gal that is on sale, and she was still there! I'm so glad you guys talked me into going back. She's so sweet. I thought she was white with dark, almost black fins. But her fins are actually a dark red. She's so dainty compared to my male--he's probably 50% bigger than she is. What a day. I also got 4 Kuhli Loaches. Today is also the day my Eco-Complete substrate arrived.

So here I am. . . with the betta and 4 loaches in baggies, trying to set up the 20 gallon. Like I said before, I had nowhere to put the girl, but you guys said go ahead and cycle with her in there, as she would have a better chance than if she stayed at the store. So I filled up the tank, added Stress Coat, added some old gravel and poopy debris from the pebbles in my cycled tank, some (small amount) of slimey stuff from my cycled filter and a few plants from that tank also, and also added two java ferns, wisteria and Hornwort that I got at Petsmart too. Took me quite a while, then my husband came home from the post office with the substrate! So I just went for it. While the fish were still in their bags, I added it as quickly as I could, put the plants and heater in and floated the fish in the tank. Thank goodness the filter cooperated and started working right away.

I am so glad to have the little girl. She's so curious, and absolutely delighted to have all that space! She and the loaches are all over, exploring. They have a cave I got today too, and an elbow PVC and marimo ball, and are using them all. Oh, and also a hammock for the betta.




I named her Cleopatra. I hope the picture loads all right (I have dial-up). Tell me what you think she is. Probably a veiltail, as the jar didn't specify. Also, do you think she'll change colors, or even become a marble?

Well, I have it downloaded to the gallery, and I've inserted a pic before, but its not letting me put it in here for some reason. Darn!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

awesome congratulations!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Added the pic for you.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

congratulations on your new addition, great to see noobi's get so excited for the hobby.
I think she might be a Delta, if you google some pics thats what she mostly resembles, very pretty girl, I've heard of them changing colors alot after they get unstressed from living in those little cups, give her some time she may change or marble. Very nice set up with the new tank too, your becoming a real expert here. lol


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

sweet..she is a cutie..not sure i could pass that up either..glad i dont go to petsmart..lol..just keep an eye on her.

Rick


----------



## debisbooked (Jan 7, 2012)

seaecho said:


> Remember the little white girl I posted about? Well, went to Petsmart today to pick up the Marineland 20 gal that is on sale, and she was still there! ....
> 
> I am so glad to have the little girl...


Lovely girl and a wonderfully home-like setting for her. She is lucky to have you!


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone so much for being so supportive and happy for this lucky little girl! (The betta, that is. But I'm just as lucky to have her as she is to have me!) Thank you, Susancat, for posting the pic! Can't understand why it won't work for me. Won't put my Avatar up either. I will keep a VERY close eye on her, Rick. Just like I did with my boy, who got through the cycle. So far, Cleo looks so healthy. She's all over that tank. Nothing escapes her notice. She even went in the cave almost right away to check it out. 

I found one of the Kuhli Loaches dead this morning. I felt so bad, but I have read they don't all make it. I hope the other three make it. They came out this morning and ate some Algae Wafers, Shrimp Cuisine and crushed bloodworms. Then they promptly went back into the cave or they burrowed. Wow, they're sure cute!

Hanky, I was hoping she might be a Delta, but figured she wasn't because she wasn't labeled as such. I'm happy if she is! I love Deltas. I'll keep you guys up to date on how the tank is doing. I will start checking with my API Master kit tomorrow. Wish me luck! Well, Cleo and the loaches are who REALLY need the luck!


----------

